# Well, that was annoying.



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

After nearly 7 years, I finally got sick. And it was the whole shabang, I managed to catch one of the newer strains of Covid. It was like a very intense, but fleeting, flu. I was sick about 4 days. I didn't have anything bad particularly happen, I was just lethargic and had a stuffy nose. The worst part is my boy and wife got it from me. The little one already beat it after a few days. My wife is having a little more trouble, but it's not looking bad. I'm just glad it was one of the milder strains. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Get well soon. We were sick since New Years Eve, children put it away after 5-6 days, I'm still suffering. Nothing serious, just like a bad cold, but with strange side effects.


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

tool said:


> Get well soon. We were sick since New Years Eve, children put it away after 5-6 days, I'm still suffering. Nothing serious, just like a bad cold, but with strange side effects.


Mine was mostly congestion and that lethargy. What's the weird side effects for y'all?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Having cold symptoms, but spontaneous vomiting. Like a mixture of a cold with a stomach virus combined. Like: the body wants to get rid of something. Hard to explain, but it is (was) more like two or three illnesses in one. Lethargy, also. I slept for nearly four days, 18-20h a day. After that I had a bad cold gettin' better from day to day.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I think I might have had it myself here recently but I’m unsure as I didn’t get tested. Similar stomach symptoms which needn’t be mentioned in detail, lethargy for almost a week prior to that though, and unusual sweating even though I had the heater turned to 59°. I actually just turned the heater off at one point because I felt intensely hot and feverish but had no fever. It was weird whatever it was. Originally I just thought had eaten a bad summer sausage, but then I found that hot flashes were part of omicron, or could be. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Glad it was mild for you. Hope your wife feels better soon and you all put it behind you with none of the long lingering stuff.


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> I think I might have had it myself here recently but I’m unsure as I didn’t get tested. Similar stomach symptoms which needn’t be mentioned in detail, lethargy for almost a week prior to that though, and unusual sweating even though I had the heater turned to 59°. I actually just turned the heater off at one point because I felt intensely hot and feverish but had no fever. It was weird whatever it was. Originally I just thought had eaten a bad summer sausage, but then I found that hot flashes were part of omicron, or could be.


Yeah, the only reason we found out we had it was because we took the boy in once we figured he was sick. Tested positive. And with that being what he was sick with, he had to get it from me. He is still a little feverish but he's back to playing and sucking down his Pedialyte and snacks.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Glad it was mild for you. Hope your wife feels better soon and you all put it behind you with none of the long lingering stuff.


Me too. She's getting better she's just having a rougher time than me and our boy. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

wolfboi823 said:


> Yeah, the only reason we found out we had it was because we took the boy in once we figured he was sick. Tested positive. And with that being what he was sick with, he had to get it from me. He is still a little feverish but he's back to playing and sucking down his Pedialyte and snacks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That’s good news man. I hope your wife and son recover fully here soon. I know it’s normal to feel guilty about who passed it along, I’ve been doing the same stuff, but go gentle on yourself too there brother. With this stuff.. man, what can I say..? We’ve just all gotta stand firm and take care of each other the best that we can. Much love to you and yours. 👊🤙


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

My wife had it a few weeks ago. She's 7 months pregnant so we were nervous but fortunately her symptoms were very mild and only felt bad a couple of days. My son had it and it barely slowed him down. He gave it to me and it rocked me for a solid 10 days! Nothing scary, but a ton of congestion and lethargy. I have asthma so I was lucky.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

wolfboi823 said:


> After nearly 7 years, I finally got sick. And it was the whole shabang, I managed to catch one of the newer strains of Covid. It was like a very intense, but fleeting, flu. I was sick about 4 days. I didn't have anything bad particularly happen, I was just lethargic and had a stuffy nose. The worst part is my boy and wife got it from me. The little one already beat it after a few days. My wife is having a little more trouble, but it's not looking bad. I'm just glad it was one of the milder strains.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


take care of yourselves,Get well soon all the strains suck,at least it was a milder one,


----------

